# 1970 GTO w/ ramair iv 400



## kindle (Dec 21, 2015)

I had this engine rebuilt and putting it back in. I'm trying to figure out where the vacuums lines all go and if the brake vacuum needs to be on it own or can it be in combination with another line.

Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are 3 pages from the '70 shop manual. Since I don't know what I'm looking at, I can't tell how much help this is. I looked for the supply line to the brake booster but I haven't found it. The 3rd page seems to indicate that there is a fitting on the back of the carb that supplies a solenoid, but again I don't know what it all means. I'll keep looking for that brake line.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The small fitting that screws into the back of the baseplate of the Quadrajet only has one small nipple type outlet on the side. That is for non AC '69-71 models, which includes '69 and '70 RAIV engines. the large port on the back will go to the brake booster, the small nipple should route to the distributor on a RAIV. The pic in the above diagram, is somewhat generic, with an angled nipple port on each side, that particular fitting is for a '68-71 Pontiac V8 with factory air conditioning.

'68 Dport engines often used the vac delay switch and the 5 port vac switch on the front of the intake.'68's are prob the most confusing, all Pontiac V8 Qjets for '68 also had a port coming out of the passenger side of the throttle body under the choke assembly.


----------

